# Garden City Surf 9/29/06



## MIBum (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, I have been lurking for awhile and decided to register today. I have been living in Murrells Inlet for about two years, moved down to take new job. Haven't had much time for fishing with work and a two year old little girl at home. 

Yesterday I went surf fishing with a buddy at the first set of rocks south of the pier. Water is still a little warm but we had blues, whiting and flounder biting.

If I knew how to attach an image I would send a picture.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Excellent news! I will be down the end of this week to Garden City. Others on here have stated that sharks are around as well. 

Britt


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*WOAAAAA Pompano*

I fished down that way a couple of times this week, and the pompano were on fire. I had 13 Wednesday and 13 Saturday, biggest was 4 pounds, smallest maybe 1 1/2 pounds. The conditions were perfect and it was some of the best pompano fishing you could ask for.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

kingfish said:


> I fished down that way a couple of times this week, and the pompano were on fire. I had 13 Wednesday and 13 Saturday, biggest was 4 pounds, smallest maybe 1 1/2 pounds. The conditions were perfect and it was some of the best pompano fishing you could ask for.


Good job BTW Wayne. This guy put on a clinic for the "lesser" fishermen on Saturday. Citation pompano one after the other. Let me know next time you're going fishing so I can bring coolers of beer and sandwiches to sell to the crowd you draw. 4 lbs that's ridiculous.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*clinic*

Dan,
I was trying to answer the questions asked as well as possible, and it was quite a lot of fun. I had to work pretty hard before i got to the beach for my bait, but it was worth it. 

I really intended to introduce you to the pompano the first time we fished, it just don't always happen .

I don't buy into the lesser fisherman thing, but I do believe you can waaayyy improve your odds with long distance casting techniques and some good ol sperience .


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

kingfish said:


> Dan,
> I was trying to answer the questions asked as well as possible, and it was quite a lot of fun. I had to work pretty hard before i got to the beach for my bait, but it was worth it.
> 
> I really intended to introduce you to the pompano the first time we fished, it just don't always happen .
> ...



True, true, you educated folks and we all had a great time on a fine afternoon. Me and Pete (villagerecorder) are going sharking in pawleys at 3am on tuesday morning. You game?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Did someone say fishing clinic?!?!?! Give my brother-in-law a break and help me out! Just kidding. As long as I make cornbread salad for him, he will answer all the questions I ask! In case you couldn't tell, he's the expert fisherman of the family. (Still trying for extra brownie points!) At least I ask questions before hand or when it's slow and not when he reeling in a fish! LOL

Britt


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*pics of pompano*

I got some stuff to do but it looks like a great week coming up, Hope these pics load, and are not to big.




















Resized to 640x480 and re-posted...

RR


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Large pictures make your fish look bigger! LOL

Nice pomps! I've never seen any that big caught in GC! We have caught a lot - but not that size!

Britt


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

*Pawleys 10/1*

*Got over to the northend of Pawleys late afternoon with the outgoing tide. There were several people out but no one seemed to be catching much. One guy had caught what I think was a Spanish at high tide but when it changes, wow, that out going current is strong. Lost a rig to the rocks & then called it quits.*


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

baylovers said:


> *Got over to the northend of Pawleys late afternoon with the outgoing tide. There were several people out but no one seemed to be catching much. One guy had caught what I think was a Spanish at high tide but when it changes, wow, that out going current is strong. Lost a rig to the rocks & then called it quits.*


That spot is $$$ for large flounder!!!


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

*Pawleys 10/2*

Went back out again this morning to get the low to incoming tide. I fed alot of fish today! My buddy & I went through a whole a bag of shrimp with not a whole lot of action. Caught a very skinny, long fish with a long bill. Not sure what they are called but were quite pesky.

The fellow down a bit caught what looked like a sea robbin but with smooth skin & without the top dorsal fin. I need to get used to these new species & names!!

Mullet were running all over like usual. No flounder.


----------



## MIBum (Oct 1, 2006)

Kingfish, I think that pompano on the cooler was bigger than the flounder I caught. I am planning on heading back on Saturday with a buddy from Greenville, SC. Any advise to help land the big pompanos.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Pomps know when Wayne is coming and they gather up around his hook  .

I really need to get back up and do some fishing with down there.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Large pictures make your fish look bigger! LOL
> 
> Nice pomps! I've never seen any that big caught in GC! We have caught a lot - but not that size!
> 
> Britt



I have never had any cornbread salad either. I know when I ask what is cornbread salad, I'm going to have to give a pompano secret in return, but heck I'm asking?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

MIBum said:


> Kingfish, I think that pompano on the cooler was bigger than the flounder I caught. I am planning on heading back on Saturday with a buddy from Greenville, SC. Any advise to help land the big pompanos.


For me it is a long cast, unless you fish one of the closer sloughs, and you can find them at low and fish it at high water.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

kingfish said:


> I have never had any cornbread salad either. I know when I ask what is cornbread salad, I'm going to have to give a pompano secret in return, but heck I'm asking?


Layers of:
Cornbread
Pinto Beans (minus the soup!)
Onions & Green Peppers
Mexicorn
Ranch Dip
Bacon pieces
Cheese
Repeat layers

You can add tomatoes if you want - I don't like them so I leave them out! Best if chilled in the fridge for a day. DELICIOUS!

And the pompano secret.........!?!?!?!   

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn, that snap sounds good. I'd replace the green peppers with fresh jalepenos though


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*pompano secret*

Britt,

That does sound good, and I think I hav ehad it before,just not in that order.

Ok, if you have been surfing the fish boards and surffishing, I'm sure you know all the tricks, but, I will tell you this, everone of those fish was caught on sand fleas. You can catch um on other stuff but I use fleas. They have been very hard to come by on the Grand Strand this year. I caught my bait the day before each trip and it took a couple of hours just to find enough for each outing. So my secret to big pompano, first find the fleas.

Here is a couple of pics of last Weds fish, just to keep your interest up when looking fleas.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Sand fleas, huh? Never used them but I certainly will give them a try!

Thanks!

I'll exchange any other recipes for more secrets! LOL  

Britt


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Kingfish - 

About how far out is that first slough you were talking about?

Brittany


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Distance to first slough, depends on where you're fishing. I was making a long cast.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

A long cast for Wayne is two casts for me  

Kingfish, you been winning any tourneys?


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Fleas*

Have tried digging them things up with no luck. Dug down deep in the sand and put it in a strainer. Nevr got one. what was I doing wong? steve


----------



## MOKELE (Sep 27, 2004)

The fleas stick together in colonies, you have to dig where the colonies are. The way to find the colonies is to watch as the tide recedes after a wave, the fleas will be burrowing down into the sand as the wave is receding and will make v-shapes in the sand. Fleas are impossible for me to find in myrtle beach for some reason; the only place I have ever found them is just south of Apache pier. Went all over North Myrtle Beach last year and didn't see a single flea....had to dig up fiddler crabs in the marsh for sheepshead bait.


----------



## MOKELE (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh, and also, that's got to be the most impressive catch of pompano I've ever seen...never seen so many of that size caught at one time.


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

*Pawleys on Oct 11*

On a last minute plan, I hit the north end of Pawleys Island just after the high tide. There were a few folks out but no one was catching much. I had two small flounder that I intend on catching again when they become bigger.

Last week I was in Pawleys Island Outdoors when some guy was raving about GULP! artificial bait. I bough a couple of packs, since I was losing shrimp & minnows by the ton. I tried Minnow & the Molting Shrimp. The minnow was ripped off my hook & the shrimp type, which I looped all around the hook, got me the two previously mentioned flounder. Anyone else ever use this stuff? Any success? 

Mike


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

baylovers said:


> On a last minute plan, I hit the north end of Pawleys Island just after the high tide. There were a few folks out but no one was catching much. I had two small flounder that I intend on catching again when they become bigger.
> 
> Last week I was in Pawleys Island Outdoors when some guy was raving about GULP! artificial bait. I bough a couple of packs, since I was losing shrimp & minnows by the ton. I tried Minnow & the Molting Shrimp. The minnow was ripped off my hook & the shrimp type, which I looped all around the hook, got me the two previously mentioned flounder. Anyone else ever use this stuff? Any success?
> 
> Mike


Mike, I know exactly who told you about the gulp bait. It works well. 3" white gulp shrimp on a small jig head with a small mud minnow is the $$$ flounder rig for north pawleys. I told that guy (mullet) not to spread that secret around


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

kingfish said:


> Britt,
> 
> That does sound good, and I think I hav ehad it before,just not in that order.
> 
> ...


Very nice pomps!


----------

